# can I use my heat press to laminate magnetic sheets?



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,

I sell one off dye sub magnets made using a ricoh gx3300 and a transworld heat press.

I would like to also offer the magnetic sheet type magnets. I have an epson 1400 with claria ink. My supplier told me in their tests of printing on magnetic sheets with claria ink the ink had ran when in contact with water (regardless of epsons claims). 

could I laminate the magnetic sheet after printing? if so, can I use my heat press to laminate or should I use cold press lamination?

my supplier didn't know anything about laminating. I would prefer to not use a spray on lamination.

thank you if you can point me in the right direction. and please let me know if this is in the wrong forum. having the magnets produced in bulk by a company is not an option as I have hundreds of designs and so only print on demand.

thank you.


----------

